# soaps that are safe to use to clean hedgehog cage



## ghartrid (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi. are certain soaps toxic to hedgehogs? I am about to clean my hedgehogs cage for the first time. I plan to wash the cage bottom off well with water, is that enough?

thank you


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I use a diluted vinegar/ water solution thats about... 30/70 and it's safe to use. Don't use bleach or other house hold cleaners. If you use hot water that should be enough


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I use a little Ivory brand dish soap. Its the fragrance-free/chemical free one.


----------

